# What's hziegel's personality type? THE THREAD.



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

There has been quite a lot of debate, arguing and frankly excessive thread derailing over the matter of my type. It seems that almost nobody on Personality Cafe thinks that I am an ENTP, and their opinions go from somewhat valid to borderline insanity. So this is now the official thread for addressing my personality type.

Fellows, go ahead. Post whatever random comments your heart desires that have been derailing so many other threads. I encourage in-thread debates between you as well, because honestly, I've heard every single one of the 16 types so far. It should be funny.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh my, are you still confused about your type, or is everyone else ? What do you think suits you best ?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Oh my, are you still confused about your type, or is everyone else ? What do you think suits you best ?


This is primarily for the other users who seem overly interested in the topic. For me, it's more of a curiosity. ENTP is what I put, so clearly that's what I feel suits me best.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I just don't think you're an extrovert; this might help:

Attitudes from the Horse's Mouth


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

You're a personality type who has pizazz


----------



## Orion (Jan 25, 2011)

I said INTJ. I have not read all of your posts, but I think you can hang.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> I just don't think you're an extrovert; this might help:
> 
> Attitudes from the Horse's Mouth


I don't either @hziegel, you know I told you that before, but you know yourself best. I can't possibly know you well enough to make that assessment, I just know a lot of extroverts and you don't seem like one to me. Just my two cents.

But no matter how you type yourself, I still think you are a brilliant and rare creature. : )


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> I just don't think you're an extrovert; this might help:
> 
> Attitudes from the Horse's Mouth


Doesn't that sound an awful lot more like what I was doing with my Ti? Ti is my second strongest function, and I have always associated better with Ne than Ti. However, when I thought I was an INTP, I focused on how much I promote logical thinking, rather than how much I actually use it (somewhat less than Ne). I promoted Ti, yes, but I didn't always use it dominantly (although I'm sure you can argue this as well).

Also, could you elaborate more on why you believe I am introverted?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Orion said:


> I said INTJ. I have not read all of your posts, but I think you can hang.


Haha, that's a compliment coming from an INTJ. Thanks. Anyway, do you have any particular reason behind this observation?


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Over the while of learning more about Cognitive Functions, I see less and less importance on the other dichotomies (T/F J/P S/N). Considering that things like Ne and Se do the same thing in a person (different structure, and same for Ni/Si, Fi/Ti, etc), but I've founnd that the E/I is quite an important notion. 

Introversion and Extroversion determine your orientation to the world around you (or in you). Extroverts are reactionary to their environment, and thought often starts from something in their immediate. Introverts are reactionary to their inside, the thought starts within.

Extroverts exist in a world of things, while things exist in the Introverts world. I see you as more of the latter.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

hzeigel's personality type is _total badass_.

I'm inclined to trust your evaluation of yourself as an ENTP, personally.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> Over the while of learning more about Cognitive Functions, I see less and less importance on the other dichotomies (T/F J/P S/N). Considering that things like Ne and Se do the same thing in a person (different structure, and same for Ni/Si, Fi/Ti, etc), but I've founnd that the E/I is quite an important notion.
> 
> Introversion and Extroversion determine your orientation to the world around you (or in you). Extroverts are reactionary to their environment, and thought often starts from something in their immediate. Introverts are reactionary to their inside, the thought starts within.
> 
> Extroverts exist in a world of things, while things exist in the Introverts world. I see you as more of the latter.


I respect your opinion, especially since you know more about the theory than I do. However, I do actually react to external stimuli. The issue at hand is that I don't have very much of that available to me. Hoping to change that soon.



tuna said:


> hzeigel's personality type is _total badass_.
> 
> I'm inclined to trust your evaluation of yourself as an ENTP, personally.


Haha, thanks tuna. I guess ENTP goes with "total badass" lol.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

hziegel said:


> This is primarily for the other users who seem overly interested in the topic. For me, it's more of a curiosity. ENTP is what I put, so clearly that's what I feel suits me best.


Well for what its worth i don't see you as an extrovert either. I see you more of a J than a P. You seem to use more Fe than Fi. Maybe you're an INFJ, or ISTJ, or ISFJ..IDK. I don't connect you with INTJ at all. Just from my experience living with one.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Well for what its worth i don't see you as an extrovert either. I see you more of a J than a P. You seem to use more Fe than Fi. Maybe you're an INFJ..IDK. I don't connect you with INTJ at all. Just from my experience living with one.


I definitely do use Fe much more than Fi. I thought I was an ENFP when I first joined the site, but later realized that Fi is definitely not one of my strong points.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Well for what its worth i don't see you as an extrovert either. I see you more of a J than a P. You seem to use more Fe than Fi. Maybe you're an INFJ..IDK. I don't connect you with INTJ at all. Just from my experience living with one.


She doesn't seem very INTJesque to me.

I don't feel I know enough to say J or P, but I think ENT fits well enough. *shrugs*

Also, I voted ISFJ.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Ormazd said:


> She doesn't seem very INTJesque to me.
> 
> I don't feel I know enough to say J or P, but I think ENT fits well enough. *shrugs*
> 
> Also, I voted ISFJ.


Yes, i voted ISFJ also  I see her more as a sensor that an intuitive.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, you're not an extrovert, I'll tell you that much. Others have covered why, so I won't go into that.

However, that being said, I do think that you're an Ji dominant, and Ti looks much more likely than Fi. My vote is for INTP, or perhaps INFJ if you're just not showing Fe at this point in time. Lots of them do that.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

hziegel said:


> I definitely do use Fe much more than Fi. I thought I was an ENFP when I first joined the site, but later realized that Fi is definitely not one of my strong points.


Yes, i remember that ...this is a nice idea for a thread. Maybe i will do the same at some point to see what others think of my type, just for shits and giggles


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Third Engine said:


> Well, you're not an extrovert, I'll tell you that much. Others have covered why, so I won't go into that.
> 
> However, that being said, I do think that you're an Ji dominant, and Ti looks much more likely than Fi. My vote is for INTP, or perhaps INFJ if you're just not showing Fe at this point in time. Lots of them do that.


Interesting. I was labeling myself INTP for a while recently. So what makes you say Ji dominant?



MuChApArAdOx said:


> Yes, i remember that ...this is a nice idea for a thread. Maybe i will do the same at some point to see what others think of my type, just for shits and giggles


I know, this thread is turning out wonderfully. x3 Already the poll looks like a little rainbow.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

When I first met you, I thought INFJ. Over time I came to see you as a Thinker, very much so in fact. And I bought you when you switched to ENTP (I certainly do not do that to everyone). But @Scruffy does have a very good point. You do seem to talk "theoretically", but seem to be less precise than a lot of INTP's in communication. Again, that might suggest INFJ. And you said you had a strong Ni, but as crap as the cog function tests are, people seldom score higher on an unconscious function than their dominant function. But that's just something I've noticed...the tests are still horrible and next to useless. The MBTI is better than the cognitive functions tests!

Really, I've never been completely convinced I'm not ENTP either, since I dread details much more than dealing with people. I am uncomfortable with both, but I want to throw up less when using Fe than I do Si. But I relate to Ti more than I do Ne, as much as most of my interests and even skills are more Ne-ish.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't remember your posts so I'll judge from your photo avatar: INTX


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

themartyparade said:


> I'd say you're an introvert.


No offense, you just dont have enough charisma to be extroverted. Not to mention ENTPs are just overflowing with charisma


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

While that's a bit harsh... you do know that's somewhat of a stereotype right? Also, consider the situation I've been in this past year. Maybe I don't have any charisma right now because I've recently been in a mental institution. Or maybe it's the realization that my mother is a narcissist, being diagnosed with Fibromyalgia, losing all my friends and being stuck with no job simmering in a void. Maybe it's the extreme low self esteem and self doubt, the paranoia from a handfull of traumatic experiences and the fact that I'm 18 and was raised in an extremely conservative area. Could any of this possibly effect my "seeming" like an introvert, or am I just stretching here?

I don't know how you expect every ENTP to be charismatic 100% of the time, but I can assure you that even ENTPs can get depressed and have doubts about themselves. And since the message of this site is developing one's personality (which cannot be completed at age 18), wouldn't it make more sense that I need to develop my extroverted qualities better instead of forcing myself to accept being introverted?


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Extraverts aren't always charismatic...sometimes they're just assholes.Introverts certainly can be charismatic..though it is a peculiar form of charisma.

Hziegel,I think you're actually one of the more dynamic and interesting posters here.I think you're definitely on the right track with XNTP.If i had to guess,i'd say INTP with Sx as your primary 6 stacking.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

hziegel said:


> While that's a bit harsh... you do know that's somewhat of a stereotype right? Also, consider the situation I've been in this past year. Maybe I don't have any charisma right now because I've recently been in a mental institution. Or maybe it's the realization that my mother is a narcissist, being diagnosed with Fibromyalgia, losing all my friends and being stuck with no job simmering in a void. Maybe it's the extreme low self esteem and self doubt, the paranoia from a handfull of traumatic experiences and the fact that I'm 18 and was raised in an extremely conservative area. Could any of this possibly effect my "seeming" like an introvert, or am I just stretching here?
> 
> I don't know how you expect every ENTP to be charismatic 100% of the time, but I can assure you that even ENTPs can get depressed and have doubts about themselves. And since the message of this site is developing one's personality (which cannot be completed at age 18), wouldn't it make more sense that I need to develop my extroverted qualities better instead of forcing myself to accept being introverted?


Well while I wasn't put in a mental institution, I have been dealing with large amounts of depression/anxiety and I have be going to a therapist. I live in the conservative south and my parents are fundamentalist christian ministers, I dont have a job and I'm not in school, and I feel like shit. I know what it means to be depressed and in a situation you don't like, and no I dont always ooze charisma, but even now when I'm not at my old 100% I love to the be center of attention self, I still have charisma. It's just turned into a more subtle sarcastic tone.

I'm not saying you need to develop your extroverted qualities more. I'm an extrovert and I spend most of my time sitting alone in my room, but you really dont seem to have that ENTP flair. Your seems to be a lot more subtle, and it seems way more INTP to me and others around here. 

I honestly think the easiest way to squash this is to see a video of you. Dominant Ne or dominant Ti is pretty apparent.


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

You're definitely some sort of N, and INTP actually seems to fit pretty well though I voted INFJ as a possibility. I second the video request. It'll be easier to spot your function preferences if we can watch your mannerisms and the way you structure spoken sentences.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

Well I feel she is more extroverted because (in her blog I read) she seems to want to actually connect with people. Most introverts in my experience (also including myself) don't have the need or motivation to do so.


----------



## Nirrith (Nov 23, 2010)

hziegel said:


> While that's a bit harsh... you do know that's somewhat of a stereotype right? Also, consider the situation I've been in this past year. Maybe I don't have any charisma right now because I've recently been in a mental institution. Or maybe it's the realization that my mother is a narcissist, being diagnosed with Fibromyalgia, losing all my friends and being stuck with no job simmering in a void. Maybe it's the extreme low self esteem and self doubt, the paranoia from a handfull of traumatic experiences and the fact that I'm 18 and was raised in an extremely conservative area. Could any of this possibly effect my "seeming" like an introvert, or am I just stretching here?
> 
> I don't know how you expect every ENTP to be charismatic 100% of the time, but I can assure you that even ENTPs can get depressed and have doubts about themselves. And since the message of this site is developing one's personality *(which cannot be completed at age 18)*, wouldn't it make more sense that I need to develop my extroverted qualities better instead of forcing myself to accept being introverted?


Why not put it as unknown until you're older?

Also, @L. Lawliet why do you have L's name, but Near's pic as your signature? Near doesn't compare to L.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

xNTP, but I would buy ENTP. a lot of your posts are about trying to work things out, Ti...but you are working through them by sharing them, reflecting your ideas off others. That's an extroverted characteristic.
I am often taken for an introvert, I'm not bubbly around everyone. I'm also a type 6. I've never had reason to doubt my ENTPness.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

otako said:


> Why not put it as unknown until you're older?
> 
> Also, @L. Lawliet why do you have L's name, but Near's pic as your signature? Near doesn't compare to L.


Yeah, you're probably right. xD Dunno really. I might put it as unknown for a while.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I voted ENTP because that's what you think you are and I think it's just down right arrogant for anyone to think they know you better than you know yourself especially if they've never met you in person. Plus, you come off very competent and knowledgeable to me. I know there are some people that don't know themselves well but it seems like you are very aware of yourself.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think that you are definitely a user of Ne/Si and Fe/Ti. ENTP seems to be a good guess. In some ways it would make more sense than INTP. You seem to be a pretty sympathetic and emotional person in some ways, and that would fit more with having tertiary Fe.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

From what I've seen of you, Hz, INFJ fits best. 

Your judgments of things have an "ethical" air to them, rather than the air of pure logic exuded by XNTPs. You tend to point out what is "wrong" in a way that an INFJ would. 

You also strike me as a judger... but not a Fe-Primary.... so Fe-Aux judging intuitive leaves me with INFJ via process of elimination.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Btmangan said:


> From what I've seen of you, Hz, INFJ fits best.
> 
> Your judgments of things have an "ethical" air to them, rather than the air of pure logic exuded by XNTPs. You tend to point out what is "wrong" in a way that an INFJ would.
> 
> You also strike me as a judger... but not a Fe-Primary.... so Fe-Aux judging intuitive leaves me with INFJ via process of elimination.


I'm not sure if I agree, but INFJs have been known to test as ENTPs. And you do have a lot of Fe which is odd for a ENTP at our age.


----------



## Yves (May 11, 2011)

hziegel said:


> There has been quite a lot of debate, arguing and frankly excessive thread derailing over the matter of my type. It seems that almost nobody on Personality Cafe thinks that I am an ENTP, and their opinions go from somewhat valid to borderline insanity. So this is now the official thread for addressing my personality type.
> 
> Fellows, go ahead. Post whatever random comments your heart desires that have been derailing so many other threads. I encourage in-thread debates between you as well, because honestly, I've heard every single one of the 16 types so far. It should be funny.


From this post alone, there is no way you are ENTP. I would say most likely ENTJ.


----------



## Near Lawliet (Apr 21, 2011)

otako said:


> Why not put it as unknown until you're older?
> 
> Also, @L. Lawliet why do you have L's name, but Near's pic as your signature? Near doesn't compare to L.


 Nice question. L is my favorite character and thus my name. However on most of the "Which Death Note Character Are You?" quizzes I took online; I scored as Near. Therefore I have Near since out of all the character I am most "like" him.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I think you're an ENTP. Whenever I've read your posts on the INTP forums, there have been times when you didn't _really_ sound like an INTP. I don't really know you, or anything, so it's hard to tell. 

Have you tried reading several descriptions of the other types? I know that can be quite tedious, but it may help. Or you could choose by process of elimination.


----------



## Nirrith (Nov 23, 2010)

Yves said:


> From this post alone, there is no way you are ENTP. I would say most likely ENTJ.


Doesn't ExTJ have Fe as the last function? If so, I would doubt she's ENTJ.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

otako said:


> Doesn't ExTJ have Fe as the last function? If so, I would doubt she's ENTJ.


in the first 4 functions, Fi is the lowest, in the 8 functions, Fe is the lowest.


----------



## Nirrith (Nov 23, 2010)

phantom_cat said:


> in the first 4 functions, Fi is the lowest, in the 8 functions, Fe is the lowest.


With that, I'd say that her F is too well developed for ExTJ. It's possible that she just developed those and is still ExTJ, but that seems unlikely to me.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

hmwith said:


> "ESFPs and ENFPs often preach that success in life comes mainly from some form of "getting right with God": clarifying or understanding your values and accepting them unconditionally, or tuning into what is living in every form that life takes."
> 
> And if you're not religious? "Oh, shit, we didn't think that far, um... uh oh. There are atheist NFs? Oh." **headdesk**


Also, all ENTPs are charismatic when depressed. It's a thing.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

@hziegel - You are an INTP or ENFP. I've always secretly thought you were a logical, darker ENFP, like me. I relate a lot to you. _/shrug/_ I relate a lot to INTPs too though.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

hmwith said:


> @hziegel - You are an INTP or ENFP. I've always secretly thought you were a logical, darker ENFP, like me. I relate a lot to you. _/shrug/_ I relate a lot to INTPs too though.


Out of curiosity, what excludes ENTP?


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> My dad isn't religious and all he fucking talks about is how family is the most important thing and that family is all you'll ever have, blah blah. I think it really just has to do with your own moral compass. Most people are religious, thus that works for most people. If you're not religious it comes back to whatever your Fi clings to.


But that's not what it said. It said our lives are based around a god. I laughed out loud. Yep, my life is based around "God", and I won't see myself as successful until I do right in his eyes and stuff.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

hziegel said:


> Out of curiosity, what excludes ENTP?


I'm not saying that you're not an ENTP or that you couldn't be, but I'd guess many other types before ENTP. I don't think you are one, personally, but you know yourself best, so of course you'll take everything here with a grain of salt.

I'd say a logical, intelligent ENFP or an emotional, feely INTP. The line between those two can be very blurry, IMO.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

hmwith said:


> I'm not saying that you're not an ENTP or that you couldn't be, but I'd guess many other types before ENTP. I don't think you are one, personally, but you know yourself best, so of course you'll take everything here with a grain of salt.
> 
> I'd say a logical, intelligent ENFP or an emotional, feely INTP. The line between those two can be very blurry, IMO.


I think it's pretty apparent that Hziegel utilizes Ti potently.To the exclusion of Fi,either in Dom or Aux.A "dark" enfp? sounds quaint.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> A "dark" enfp? sounds quaint.


Nice to meet you.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I used to test as ENFP, but I agree that I most definitely don't use Fi. I'm not terribly good at understanding or communicating my personal feelings, and I have no ultimate sense of right and wrong for anything. My Fe is much better developed than much T users at this age, but definitely not more so than my Ti.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

If ENTP resonates more with you than INTP, then it is probably your type.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

hziegel said:


> I'm not terribly good at understanding or communicating my personal feelings, and I have no ultimate sense of right and wrong for anything. My Fe is much better developed than much T users at this age, but definitely not more so than my Ti.


While ENFPs don't typically communicate their feelings, I'd say we understand them... or at least attempt to do so.

Fair enough. I say go with whatever you think at this point. Take other peoples' opinions for what they're worth, consider them, then make up your own mind. If it's ENTP, like now, then wonderful. I gave you my two best guesses, but you know yourself infinitely better than anyone here possibly could. I know you're intelligent enough to know that much.

Best of luck with the struggle to find full self-awareness. _May the search for self never end._


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't think you are ENTP either, for the same reasons soooo many pointed out before me. I'd see you more as INTP or ISTP or maybe ENTJ.
The very fact that you created a thread to ask what your personality type is, but ended up telling everyone they were wrong and trying to convince them you're ENTP doesn't sound very Ne dom to me. What's the point of making a thread if everyone's ideas are gonna be rejected? It feels like you already know what type you are/wanna be and no one will really make you change your mind.

But eventually it comes down to your perception of yourself, and I don't know you well enough to make an actual statement on what your type is.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

hmwith said:


> _May the search for self never end._


I can only hope! ^.^


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Oleas said:


> The very fact that you created a thread to ask what your personality type is, but ended up telling everyone they were wrong and trying to convince them you're ENTP doesn't sound very Ne dom to me. What's the point of making a thread if everyone's ideas are gonna be rejected?


Most of the "ideas" presented so far have just been along the lines of "you don't _seem_ like you are this type, you just _seem_ like you use this function." That's not very much to go off of for the idea-bouncing magic to really happen


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, I totally missed that post. But umm, what's the point of having Ne in the first place if you accept every stupid idea people spit out of their heads? :'D I'm just trying to give extra details as to what kind of person I am, so that this topic doesn't turn into "What whimsical type can you think of next?"


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

You're a P type. And you also use tons of Ne.

That's all I can say from what I've observed of your posts.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Pseudonimum said:


> You're a P type. And you also use tons of Ne.
> 
> That's all I can say from what I've observed of your posts.


The only issue really is whether Ne is her dominant trait or whether it's just a strong auxiliary trait. The only way to really resolve that is to view her mannerisms. I dont care how "calm" you are an ENTP and an INTP look different. But there seems to be an aversion to camera time. Which is making me think INTP as well. Just saying.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> But there seems to be an aversion to camera time. Which is making me think INTP as well. Just saying.


I agree.

But on that note, let us see a video! Let us analyze you.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

Pseudonimum said:


> You're a P type. And you also use tons of Ne.


Correct.



hziegel said:


> Wow, I totally missed that post. But umm, what's the point of having Ne in the first place if you accept every stupid idea people spit out of their heads? :'D I'm just trying to give extra details as to what kind of person I am, so that this topic doesn't turn into "What whimsical type can you think of next?"


And this is Ti asserting itself. 

Therefore, the only options are INTP and ENTP.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Nobleheart said:


> And this is Ti asserting itself.


I would respond the same way, and I'm not "supposed to" have strong Ti.


----------



## Darth INTPhoebe (Jul 20, 2010)

hziegel said:


> This is primarily for the other users who seem overly interested in the topic. For me, it's more of a curiosity. ENTP is what I put, so clearly that's what I feel suits me best.


The MBTI guidelines say that you're the best person to determine your own type.

Ethical Guidelines for Using the MBTI® Instrument​


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> The only issue really is whether Ne is her dominant trait or whether it's just a strong auxiliary trait. The only way to really resolve that is to view her mannerisms. I dont care how "calm" you are an ENTP and an INTP look different. But there seems to be an aversion to camera time. Which is making me think INTP as well. Just saying.


Oh, I understand the confusion. When I updated my picture I was heavily depressed and still living with my x, using a laptop webcam. Since then my computer broke, and I haven't been able to upload a new picture.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Oh, I understand the confusion. When I updated my picture I was heavily depressed and still living with my x, using a laptop webcam. Since then my computer broke, and I haven't been able to upload a new picture.


It's not the picture, we just want to observe your mannerisms. Moving pictures would be preferable. However, if it is broken we cannot sadly.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> It's not the picture, we just want to observe your mannerisms. Moving pictures would be preferable. However, if it is broken we cannot sadly.


Yeah, sorry.  Maybe I'll get a new computer someday. -sigh-


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Judging by the pic (and my memory of the last one) I'm actually coming to the conclusion you're an introvert. Introverts' eyes tend to be more glazed-over. If pictures are what you want to go by I'd suggest I, but if we got a closer look at the eyes and saw several pictures of them (not necessarily a video) we'd be able to tell.

A video is the best way because body language tends to suggest whether or not you are energized by engaging with the world or not, but glazed-over eyes famously (ie. pre-MBTI) suggest introversion. If most pictures have that look to them that's what I'd lean towards, personally.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

hmwith said:


> I would respond the same way, and I'm not "supposed to" have strong Ti.


This is Fi seeing the world through itself.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Nobleheart said:


> This is Fi seeing the world through itself.


Come again?


----------

